# Another Meal



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

Right ive been reading quite a few zombie stories on here and thought i would experiment while taking a short break from writing my novel. so here is a 400 word short on a zombie wanting some munch. 



Blood dripped from the cuts and wounds upon its body, its skin was mouldy, pale and green. Its face was heavily damaged, scratched to pieces and ripped apart. One dark green eye was all that was left intact.

Moans originated from what was left of its mouth, the sound was fearful, a groan of despair, the sound of lost hope. Its body was moving forward, very slowly and with a limp. Its arms swinging by his sides, chunks of flesh were missing from this gross creature.

Could this be the remains of a human? Walking dead, was it really possible? The inanimate life form wasn’t even aware of what was around him; it was like it had lost its consciousness, only powered by its senses. 

Tap, Tap, sounds of footsteps emitted round the corner from the creature. Suddenly it began to react; it halted in the hallway, listening to the sounds of the light footsteps getting louder. It tilted its head to the side, waiting patiently for whatever was coming.

Bang! A gunshot fired, the creature heard the noise clearly, and it began to run to the sound. It wasn’t exactly a run more of a wobbling jog heading to the noise. It rounded the corner to see a man; he suddenly halted to the sight of this creature. Wearing the green armour of the imperial guard, dark red blood covered the armour from head to toe.

The corpse didn’t stop now sprinting to the unknown human. The man flicked his head over his shoulder; two other creatures were closing the gap. He turned his head again but he wasn’t fast enough. The inanimate creature pounced upon the man.

Forcing him to the ground it dag his claw like hands deep into his shoulders, drawing blood from the man. Screams sounded from the wounded human, the creature plunged its sharp fangs into his neck, blood squirted in every direction. 

The man tried to call out but his voice faded as his life force did. Ripping the man’s neck apart as it pulled away it began to feast upon the human corpse. Ripping his limbs apart and eating the raw flesh from his bones. 

The creatures finished their meal; they seemed rejuvenated, more aware of their surroundings. They let out a more powerful roar, loud and full of anger. Bang! Bang! Gunshots sounded from somewhere in the building, the corpses ran in the direction. Could these beasts be feasting again today? Only time would tell.


you enjoy what you read, leave a comment if you have time, it was an experiment like i said so im not expecting it to be top notch XD


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

it seems like the poor Zombies didn't get to eat before shot was heard elsewhere?
If you describe their grizzly feast for a paragraph or so, you remove any doubt that they are getting fed.

Always take good care of your Zombies and ensture that they are fed :mrgreen:


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

lol will remember that for there next meals XD but for now its back to work on my sable swords novel haha


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

one thing....in IG carry las guns not auto rifles, othwise.....awsome


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi.*

Very descriptive and a much better piece of writing. Your skill is growing. Fun isn't it? 

If you want to read some zombie stuff try, "I am among the dead & I am leaving the dead" all in one thread. Also try "The Twisted". All three written by me, I say with satisfaction) 

Also the Guard can use what ever kind of weapon comes his way. I use las-rifles, las-guns and shotguns mostly, but have been known to use hatchets, knives and sharpened finger bones. 

Your stories can use whatever comes to your imagination. 

Again, you are learning fast. I am impressed. :yahoo:


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

thnx adrian i think you could guess where i got the idea to write about zombies haha,


----------

